# blue tick beagles



## smackdown51

im gettin 2 six month old bluetick beagles and just wanted to see if anyone had any info on that breed or if they ran good. Be honest, just wanna see what yall think?


----------



## beagler101

my one bluetick beagle is the best i would put her up against any other beagle in the world ........ but good blueticks are hard to find ......but if you find a good one they normally are really good .....so jump on buying a bluetick beagle if it is a good one ..........i really love mine


----------



## p&y finally

A bluetick is not the breed, thats just the coloring. 

I always liked the looks of a bluetick thats colored up good though. 

Get us some pics and congrats on your new pups!!!!


----------



## smackdown51

thanks. im looking foward to gettin them.


----------



## Corey

Do you know anything about there parents?


----------



## smackdown51

nothin, i have went rabbit hunting with one of my buddies a lot over the past few years and a family friend said that they had those two and were sellin them. they told me they were 6 months old, brother and sister. thats all i know but i love huntin so much that im will to take the chance at two pups


----------



## smackdown51

they told me that they came from huntin dogs and they got papers so im hopin for the best, im new at this so any advise on trainin them would be helpful.


----------



## Corey

You never know, they could be the best yuo ever seen but 
at only 6 months I would not expect alot out of them. 

Good luck with them and keep us updated and gets us 
some pictures


----------



## smackdown51

thanks!


----------



## brooke81

*Blue Tick Beagles*

Who are you getting them from? I was just wandering, I sold two litter mates about six months ago to a fellow.


----------



## smackdown51

randy chester


----------



## mlandrum

A beagle is a beagle. Whether Redtick,Bluetick,Black and tan,Tri-color, or Lemon. Some have papers Some have no papers and some came by pure accident. The making of a good rabbit dog is 50/50. So just give it all you got and see what his or her 50% is going to do.    ps: The best rabbit dog i ever had was the accident between a black and tan coon dog and beagle, she was 15" and could push a rabbit!  I kept her for 10 years till she was accidently shot.


----------



## siberian1

I heard they like to lay on the porch and eat biscuits....


----------



## canepatch

*Bluetick beagles*

Smackdown 51:  If you want to evaluate the blueticks, get with J Landrum & me when rabbit season opens then you can see witness first hand the "whipped Puppy" look on his face.


----------



## gemcgrew

Here is one of my new young prospects. Hope she runs as good as she sounds and looks. Looking forward to some cooler weather.


----------



## brian lancaster

beautiful hound good luck with her.


----------



## mlandrum

Boy olecanepatch  never gives up on the ole preacher. Sticks and stones may brake my bones but tri-colors shall never harm me!!!!!!!!     Signed:  Blueberry blueticks


----------



## SouthernBeagles

I dunno, there is just something special about a bluetick beagle. 
Here is my male Southern Eight Ball. He is such a handsom dog and a fine rabbit running maching, even Daddy Rabbit had to get a picture with him!

All kidding aside (except the part about a bluetick being special, if the breeding is there, the pups should make fine rabbit dogs. If I were you, I would go watch momma and daddy run before you buy. Take someone you know with a "good" rabbit dog to gauge the parents. If you can't see them run, you might consider buying from someone else.


----------



## smackdown51

i know who the parents are now. and i got some older hunters that said that would help me out anyway they could. thanks for all the help


----------



## mlandrum

Daddy Rabbit is that a bluetick in your hand?   Aint they pretty!               "   I feel like singing the BLUES"


----------



## brooke81

*Blue Tick Beagles*

I love those blueticks as well. Here are our little future wabbit chasers.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Yep, thats the Old Red Neck,"Daddy Rabbit " and his favorite Gun Dog, Mr.Eight Ball. 

That old boy , can get it done, don't need the Dew Point, Barometric Pressure, Humediy etc, to be just right?  He can make it right anyday, and always seems, to make it look so easy.Heck a Cave Man could shoot a rabbit over Eight Ball!!

He is the property of Kool Kat & Sir George IV, Royalty, you know!  Southern Beagles, over near Cedar Town.


----------



## mlandrum

If i knew "Singingthe Blues",  would have two pups  come on the screen like these  I would've been singing a long time ago!      Good looking pups!  I'd like to put your ticks and mine together one day in a south Georgia swamp thicket.


----------



## brooke81

That sounds like a plan. I go to Darien some and run on the WMA.


----------



## mlandrum

Smack Down, again BLUE,RED,TRI, is a preferance.  Like any hunting dog , if you're going the paper route and trials do your homework. If you're going the hunting route only then just get a dog that touches your heart and give it a chance and might be surprised at the outcome. I've said it already once ,the best dog i ever had was an accident between a black and tan coon hound and one of tri-colors, that was 52 years ago and still remember it as yesterday.    Now I am a 100% bluetick man with the p apers and trials on my mind.     Just do it, and enjoy it.


----------



## smackdown51

i went and picked them up yesterday. i got home from school today and put them on a lead where they can get use to bein aroud me but we went walkin down through the woods behind my house and they were smellin around and at the same time they took off to barkin and i was like this is good, i know they can bark. i let them go to see what they were barkin at they got a rabbit up. i just started laughin. i have never been that excited to see what they can really do when it comes time and they get some age on them! thanks for all yalls help!


----------



## smackdown51

and i got pictures up of them on my personal page if yall wanna check them out.


----------



## rifleroom

Good looking dogs!


----------



## greg henderson

i have 5 more litter mates to them that im going to start at the end of oct.


----------



## rabbithunter

Hey the ladie in the picture \ i have seen her at a trial a few years back \\ she was the show judge at hiawassee beagle club \\ she had those pretty blue dogs there to.


----------



## mlandrum

Hey guys and girls, just got rid of my last Tri,nothing but blueticks now! I'm looking for one more tick to fill my tritronics up. I would like a female already running and packing. Help me if you can.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

rabbithunter:
That Lady is non other than katrina Rosser, and yes sir she is a Top Shelf, Bench Show Judge!

I get in a few gun hunts with her, and Sally from Oakhill Kennels, ever years, they are a blast to gunhunt with!!  WE shoot only the 410's, so don't kill may rabbits.

You behave yourself, up  there in N.C.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>


----------



## Beagler

I'd just like to know who Paid, and how much  to Daddy Rabbit to get his picture taken with that Bluetick.


----------



## oakhill

Who is this DR??


----------



## Retired Army Guy

Nice pics D.R.....you ready to hit Franklin county again with me and the boss man?


----------



## Beagler

Nice looking  Dogs, Can't say much about the fellow with them though.

Ole DR knows I'm just kidding around with him a little.


----------



## jrmmh1215

I love Blues but the best dog I ever had came from Black Creek Kennels she was a tri color and a natural bob tail My uncle out of dawsonville just gave her to me and said he hadn't got her to do anything that very same evening I turned her out by herself and harvested 5 in less than 30mins. But now I got a pair of Blues that will do the same thing.


----------



## Corey

Here is my Bluetick male Willie, I could not get him to 
set still for a good picture he was ready to go.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Best beagle I ever owned was a bluetick. I raised him from the time he was weaned until he died from old age. Miss that little feller.


----------



## dirtroad

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> rabbithunter:
> That Lady is non other than katrina Rosser, and yes sir she is a Top Shelf, Bench Show Judge!
> 
> I get in a few gun hunts with her, and Sally from Oakhill Kennels, ever years, they are a blast to gunhunt with!!  WE shoot only the 410's, so don't kill may rabbits.
> 
> You behave yourself, up  there in N.C.
> 
> D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>



Dang!!!!!!and I have to hunt with Doc and Beagle Boy.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

You Better belive I am ready, to hear some good hounds Music, like we had last season, up there in the tall timber!

You get "Big Boss Man" ready, and I will get "The Doc" ready, want me to bring, you two a pair of 410's all zero'ed In ??

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Retired Army Guy

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> You Better belive I am ready, to hear some good hounds Music, like we had last season, up there in the tall timber!
> 
> You get "Big Boss Man" ready, and I will get "The Doc" ready, want me to bring, you two a pair of 410's all zero'ed In ??
> 
> D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>



  The boss man might take ya up on that he's been looking for a cheap 410!  Ive had an eye out as well.


----------



## Jarred

Our whole lot has bluetick in them somewhere. And in my personal opinion a bluetick is one of the best breed of beagles because they don't have to count on one another to hunt. You know you have a rabbit dog when he will hunt all alone.


----------



## SouthernBeagles

rabbithunter said:


> Hey the ladie in the picture \ i have seen her at a trial a few years back \\ she was the show judge at hiawassee beagle club \\ she had those pretty blue dogs there to.


rabbithunter
Well next time you see me, come on over and say hello! I don't bite........hard.  J/K

That top picture of me and Eightball was from that same Hiawassee trial. He won that trial. I guess even a blind squirrell can find an acorn from time to time, lol.

My bestest friend Oakhill showed up from Kentucky right towards the end of the winners pack Friday and just in time to see us win  It was a proud moment for me and I was glad to share it with her. 

The thing I have to admit is this. My old ugly bluetick went with Jason Kidd after the trial Friday over to Alabama where George was hunting. Eightball got to trial friday and hunt the rest of the weekend. The pretty blueticks you saw at the trial Friday afternoon and Saturday were all hers. We left out after I finished judging the show and joined the fellers on that hunt in Alabama.


----------



## terri111208

*Beagle*

I have a 7 month old Blue Tick beagle. I have been looking online, and apparently he is very unique. He has no brown on him.Other than his eyebrows and the only time you can tell they are brown is when he is in the sun. Does anyone know how common it is to have a Blue Tick that is only black and gray with few white spots int he gray?


----------



## mlandrum

*Bluetick*

To me every one of my blueticks are UNIQUE!  Put up some pictures and  I'm sure these Beagle experts will reaveal the truth!


----------



## bluemac57

This ol dog is all black and gray best blue dog I've ever had


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels

I need a Test??

Would Someone Please check this Web ?Sight?
That Miss Sally made for me?  Want to know if it's working??

http://www.oakhillblueticks.com/daddyrabbitindex.html

Thanks,
D.R.!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Little Rabbit

Wed Sigth works great  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

